# Driver gave my phone to my Stalker



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

After my friend left her phone in the car after an Uber ride. We called and the phone trying to find it and the Driver answered it and said he’d bring it back by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back for maybe an hour or so we called to make sure he was still going to come by. Phone goes straight to voicemail. So I contacted him through the app. When he answered and I asked if he coming he explained to me that he had given the phone to someone already. Someone had called her phone, he answered it and drove it to the person on the phone. It turns out that the person he took it to has been stalking me friend for months. Not only stalking her but threatening her type stalking. This guy is mentally unstable to say the least! As soon as I told her what the driver said she immediately went to her laptop and sure as hell he’d already accessed her email accounts, changed her passwords, even changed the recovery account information. I contacted Uber Help and they were nice enough to charge me a $15 return fee and that’s about it. What should we do?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


There's really nothing you can do unless you want to contact the guy who claimed the phone. Either that or go buy a new one🤷‍♀️ at this point I'm not exactly sure what you're wanting Uber support to do


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> There's really nothing you can do unless you want to contact the guy who claimed the phone. Either that or go buy a new one🤷‍♀️ at this point I'm not exactly sure what you're wanting Uber support to do


I’m kinda figuring that out now. But the fact that he drove her phone to a person that he’d never met and had no affiliation with the ride doesn’t seem like a problem? She’s like seriously freaking out too. This guy has threatened her multiple times he insane. And now he has gotten access to all of her information. Like her google calendar her emails her texts like everything. I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dagoob317 said:


> After my friend left her phone in the car after an Uber ride. We called and the phone trying to find it and the Driver answered it and said he’d bring it back by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back for maybe an hour or so we called to make sure he was still going to come by. Phone goes straight to voicemail. So I contacted him through the app. When he answered and I asked if he coming he explained to me that he had given the phone to someone already. Someone had called her phone, he answered it and drove it to the person on the phone. It turns out that the person he took it to has been stalking me friend for months. Not only stalking her but threatening her type stalking. This guy is mentally unstable to say the least! As soon as I told her what the driver said she immediately went to her laptop and sure as hell he’d already accessed her email accounts, changed her passwords, even changed the recovery account information. I contacted Uber Help and they were nice enough to charge me a $15 return fee and that’s about it. What should we do?


Your "friend" could work on being more responsible with your phone. Also you could try telling the truth. Your story reeks of BS.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gosh, hope the phone has a passcode. Or it's an iOS device where one can lock and erase it remotely......


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Dagoob317 said:


> I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


Your expectations are a bit high, maybe implementing a policy that riders should check for personal belongings when exiting the vehicle should be implemented as well. Regardless, I do agree that the driver messed up by delivering the phone to another party. But your friend also shares some blame as well by having her phone open. When I find phones on my car, typically they are locked and I can not answer a call. I report to uber with picture of the phone and who it belongs to. I let uber take care of the rest.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stalkers stalk. He social engineered the driver. The driver thought he was doing the right thing.

You can contact Uber and they'll probably refund your $15, but other than that it seems your main recourse is suing the stalker himself. The stalker is the one that caused the damages.

Oh and if your friend doesn't have a concealed firearm permit she should get one. Restraining orders are nearly useless against stalkers. They can easily defy the laws of man, but can never defy the laws of physics.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Stalker Lives Matter.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

There is nothing either Uber or the driver can do as they are not in possession of the phone. You need to report this event to the police. They can advise you on what your options are in getting your phone back from the alleged stalker/creep and dealing with him in general. 

The whole thing sounds made up to me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

stalker . Were not thinking of walking into your local police station ? Get a ppo order so he ca no longer contact here .
This is a good start . Also report that phone stolen with your local police. Second great idea . Third He stole it . What security was on that phone ? He knew she had a uber . Odds of the stalker receiving a ride from the same uber as here is very slim. This sounds like a made up store here . If its not made up follow my advice above .


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

SHalester said:


> gosh, hope the phone has a passcode. Or it's an iOS device where one can lock and erase it remotely......


Sadly it’s too late for that. By the time we figured out he had it had already gotten into her accounts changed her passwords and even changed the information for her recovery accounts. It’s not good and she’s pretty scared


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> stalker . Were not thinking of walking into your local police station ? Get a ppo order so he ca no longer contact here .
> This is a good start . Also report that phone stolen with your local police. Second great idea . Third He stole it . What security was on that phone ? He knew she had a uber . Odds of the stalker receiving a ride from the same uber as here is very slim. This sounds like a made up store here . If its not made up follow my advice above .


There’s no way to prove it’s him. The driver gave us the address where he took the phone but it was a plasma donation center. The only way we found it was him was because the psycho called her to let her know he had it


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> There is nothing either Uber or the driver can do as they are not in possession of the phone. You need to report this event to the police. They can advise you on what your options are in getting your phone back from the alleged stalker/creep and dealing with him in general.
> 
> The whole thing sounds made up to me.


Sorry you feel like I’d take the time to find and register with a chat forum to make something up, but that’s not the case. If you have any suggestions that could be helpful I’ll be more than happy to provide all the correspondence and and ride history or whatever else I need to. But thanks. Btw we have contacted the local police and since whoever picked up the phone wasnt required to identify himself we have no options really.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Dagoob317 said:


> Sorry you feel like I’d take the time to find and register with a chat forum to make something up, but that’s not the case. If you have any suggestions that could be helpful I’ll be more than happy to provide all the correspondence and and ride history or whatever else I need to. But thanks. Btw we have contacted the local police and since whoever picked up the phone wasnt required to identify himself we have no options really.


You're just further confirming to me that this is made up. Uber doesn't have your phone. The driver doesn't have your phone. You know who actually has the phone. And yet here you are spinning this story.


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

cumonohito said:


> Your expectations are a bit high, maybe implementing a policy that riders should check for personal belongings when exiting the vehicle should be implemented as well. Regardless, I do agree that the driver messed up by delivering the phone to another party. But your friend also shares some blame as well by having her phone open. When I find phones on my car, typically they are locked and I can not answer a call. I report to uber with picture of the phone and who it belongs to. I let uber take care of the rest.


Here’s the deal, I don’t really have any expectations for Uber other than I thought they would be a little less dismissive or unconcerned. For instance they still charged me a $15 return fee even though we’ve never gotten the phone back. It’s this “we’re too big to bother we you” attitude that’s got me reaching out on a forum. It’s like no matter what they won’t expect any measure of responsibility on their end even though this isn’t a trivial mistake


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

Last time I was at a cell phone repair shop to get my broken screen replaced, I saw multiple sketchy looking people coming in and trying to sell a used high-end phone which I am assuming was stolen/found during the hour or so that I was waiting there. The shop owner took advantage of this and was like, "well if you have the password to unlock it we can pay you $200 if not $60" and they all took the $60 after putting up a shitty Hollywood performance about "ohhhh I forgot my password, darn, I guess I'll just take the $60 I don't have time for this"

If I was a dishonest scumbag, I would make more money selling high-end phones left behind than returning it for $15


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

Dagoob317 said:


> My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


I guess I should’ve known that the drivers forum for Uber wouldn’t be fruitful. I thought you guys could provide some insight., we did screw up leaving the phone in the car, but it was because we were actually laughing and having a good time with the driver. He seemed really cool and it was really a good ride. Like a lot better than most. So I’m tryin to dump on him or anything. I wasn’t looking for any specific outcome. I just thought you’d be able to help.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> There's really nothing you can do unless you want to contact the guy who claimed the phone. Either that or go buy a new one🤷‍♀️ at this point I'm not exactly sure what you're wanting Uber support to do


What kind of phone ? You can block and erase all content on your iPhone remotely .


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

UberPotomac said:


> What kind of phone ? You can block and erase all content on your iPhone remotely .


He’s already changed all of her passwords. Like I said she can’t even do an account recovery because he changed the recovery email address and password. Thanks though


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There's really nothing you can do unless you want to contact the guy who claimed the phone. Either that or go buy a new one🤷‍♀️ at this point I'm not exactly sure what you're wanting Uber support to do


I personally would send Chuck Norris over there.
He would get the phone back then probably
kick the guys ass just for being a jerk..


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Dagoob317 said:


> Here’s the deal, I don’t really have any expectations for Uber other than I thought they would be a little less dismissive or unconcerned. For instance they still charged me a $15 return fee even though we’ve never gotten the phone back. It’s this “we’re too big to bother we you” attitude that’s got me reaching out on a forum. It’s like no matter what they won’t expect any measure of responsibility on their end even though this isn’t a trivial mistake


The $15 fee that UBER charges is to show face to the general public that they care and are rewarding drivers to return merchandise that is lost. The sad reality is that most people will not compensate for the driver taking his time from ubering and deviating from his route to deliver lost items on his dime. A lot of drivers do not even want to do this and as soon as something is found, they throw it in the trash. 

There has been numerous post from riders that track their phone and go to the uber drivers home and pound on the door to retrieve said merchandise, when the driver didn't even know that the phone was in his car. 

I agreed with you in that the driver certainly screwed up in returning the phone to another party, but at this point, once you found out what occurred, the first things that should have been done is blocking the phone, tracing where it was & contacting authorities under the circumstances that you have described. Posting here will not make the matter disappear as we have no control on the actions of others. Most the responses here have indicated the same thing. Good luck.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

cumonohito said:


> The $15 fee that UBER charges is to show face to the general public that they care and are rewarding drivers to return merchandise that is lost. The sad reality is that most people will not compensate for the driver taking his time from ubering and deviating from his route to deliver lost items on his dime. A lot of drivers do not even want to do this and as soon as something is found, they throw it in the trash.
> 
> There has been numerous post from riders that track their phone and go to the uber drivers home and pound on the door to retrieve said merchandise, when the driver didn't even know that the phone was in his car.
> 
> I agreed with you in that the driver certainly screwed up in returning the phone to another party, but at this point, once you found out what occurred, the first things that should have been done is blocking the phone, tracing where it was & contacting authorities under the circumstances that you have described. Posting here will not make the matter disappear as we have no control on the actions of others. Most the responses here have indicated the same thing. Good luck.


Yeah, it doesn't take more than a couple of people screaming at you instead of saying thank you when you've returned their phone to make you want to just toss found phones out the window while driving down the freeway.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Please excuse these heartless and very rude individuals. Some people just don't understand. A lot seem to have the inability to read and understand posts. Some are just above cretans and neanderthal.

So the phone didn't have a password to open?

If so good luck ever returning it or recovering anything. Cover your ass the best you can is about all you can do.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, it doesn't take more than a couple of people screaming at you instead of saying thank you when you've returned their phone to make you want to just toss found phones out the window while driving down the freeway.


Agree, and with today's technology, the phone is a rolodex, a computer, a messenger, alarm clock, pay devise (tap and pay) with PayPal, Venmo, QuickCash, etc. $15 is actually a very nominal fee to receive. I've dealt with the "screamers" demanding their phone back, I even had a guy chase me on his car.


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Stalkers stalk. He social engineered the driver. The driver thought he was doing the right thing.
> 
> You can contact Uber and they'll probably refund your $15, but other than that it seems your main recourse is suing the stalker himself. The stalker is the one that caused the damages.
> 
> Oh and if your friend doesn't have a concealed firearm permit she should get one. Restraining orders are nearly useless against stalkers. They can easily defy the laws of man, but can never defy the laws of physics.


----------



## Dagoob317 (Aug 22, 2021)

I think it’s kinda funny that I keep getting all these responses about our responsibility for leaving the phone which cool I get it, but isn’t that what the return lost items feature and fees are there for. Shit happens obviously we’re not the first to leave a phone or there wouldn’t be a reason for the feature. But when we talked to him and he said he was bringing to us, which we obviously would have paid for and given him a nice tip for the trouble, to the address he had just dropped us at and it was my account so he had the ability to contact us about changes in the plan to bring it to us. This dude answered a call on her phone talked to someone he had never talked to before never seen before and took it to him at a location like 4-5 miles from where he had just dropped us off and gave to the dude! On top of that they charged me for it, she’s hysterical, cops won’t do shit and Uber won’t do shit and people on the Uber driver forum are suggesting I made the shit up. I see how it happened now if this is the pool of people they’re pulling from. Thanks anyway


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

This is the OP's second thread on this subject. Her story doesn't pan out.









Driver gave my phone to my Stalker


My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> I think it’s kinda funny that I keep getting all these responses about our responsibility for leaving the phone which cool I get it, but isn’t that what the return lost items feature and fees are there for. Shit happens obviously we’re not the first to leave a phone or there wouldn’t be a reason for the feature. But when we talked to him and he said he was bringing to us, which we obviously would have paid for and given him a nice tip for the trouble, to the address he had just dropped us at and it was my account so he had the ability to contact us about changes in the plan to bring it to us. This dude answered a call on her phone talked to someone he had never talked to before never seen before and took it to him at a location like 4-5 miles from where he had just dropped us off and gave to the dude! On top of that they charged me for it, she’s hysterical, cops won’t do shit and Uber won’t do shit and people on the Uber driver forum are suggesting I made the shit up. I see how it happened now if this is the pool of people they’re pulling from. Thanks anyway


The driver didn't do the correct course of action, which is why Uber will probably refund your $15 if you contact them. Are you saying you tried this and the lost item fee couldn't be returned?

What kind of response are you expecting? Do you want the driver sent to jail and a million dollar settlement from Uber? The fact is everyone's just trying to do their best. Even the police are probably limited in what they can do. They need a lot of evidence to make an arrest. I'm sure they've noted your evidence but they're probably short staffed and have a lot of other things to worry about. Perhaps contact the district attorneys office directly?

I think the only thing that can really help your friend is if she has a gun to defend herself with if this guy is really a threat. Even if the police do arrest him and charge him with something, he'll probably be out in 6 months for good behavior.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> He’s already changed all of her passwords. Like I said she can’t even do an account recovery because he changed the recovery email address and password. Thanks though


Who is he ? The Apple ID on the phone belongs to the owner . If the person that actually stole it change it you can go to apple. com and recovery again blocking him or her out . Then he or she won’t be able to sign in the phone to access your data .
I would like to help but there is too many holes on your story .


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Did you tip?


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Dagoob317 said:


> My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


act fast and explain this to 911 before it's too late.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dagoob317 said:


> he has gotten access to all of her information. Like her google calendar her emails her texts like everything. I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


There already is a policy in place: _don’t leave your shit in other people’s vehicles. _


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> What should we do?


1. Take a course in firearms self-defense.
2. Carry said firearm at all times and defend yourself if necessary.
3. Put noisy dogs and security cameras around your house.
4. Hope the stalker trips on a banana peel on a cruise ship, and falls off the deck near a remote desert island and is never found or heard from again.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this story sounds odd...why would the driver do that? as far as what you want done, I would just move along as best as you can.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dagoob317 said:


> I think it’s kinda funny that I keep getting all these responses about our responsibility for leaving the phone


It’s your responsibility to be responsible, it’s irresponsible to think that’s funny. 


Dagoob317 said:


> Shit happens


Tag, you’re it!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Dagoob317 said:


> I think it’s kinda funny that I keep getting all these responses about our responsibility for leaving the phone which cool I get it, but isn’t that what the return lost items feature and fees are there for. Shit happens obviously we’re not the first to leave a phone or there wouldn’t be a reason for the feature. But when we talked to him and he said he was bringing to us, which we obviously would have paid for and given him a nice tip for the trouble, to the address he had just dropped us at and it was my account so he had the ability to contact us about changes in the plan to bring it to us. This dude answered a call on her phone talked to someone he had never talked to before never seen before and took it to him at a location like 4-5 miles from where he had just dropped us off and gave to the dude! On top of that they charged me for it, she’s hysterical, cops won’t do shit and Uber won’t do shit and people on the Uber driver forum are suggesting I made the shit up. I see how it happened now if this is the pool of people they’re pulling from. Thanks anyway


so after taking a moment to read this more carefully I have the following insights.
1. I think it's odd that someone would take up the time to make these complaints on this board,rather then spend that time taking steps to shut off the account,contact the police,etc. yes,you said you did that but it just sounds fishy to me.
2.so let's say that everything you said is accurate. great ride,nice guy,made contact with him fairly quickly and was a simple turn around. after making contact with you why would he then start answering calls from different numbers if he had already established who the phone belonged to and then take it a step further by diverting delivery of the phone to a third party,does not make sense and if it does not make sense then there is an element of deception in your story.
3. It is YOUR responsibility to make sure you have retrieved all of your possessions upon leaving the vehicle. At that point you are now on at the mercy of a drivers courtesy and time. which means you will get it when it is convenient for the driver to do so. You say the driver was so nice you had a great time and then he did something like that? It just does not make sense. Some drivers have also been treated like crap when returning items and perhaps he decided he was gonna mess with you. but, again this does not compute based on your interaction with him.
4.Let this serve as a lesson,always put a pin on the phone that no one else knows. Remember to take your belongings and finally do better at picking sane people to date. In the end it's just a phone,it will be replaced and you will go on with your life. less hysteria and more solution would be more beneficial to you and your friend.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The Uber driver doesn't have your phone. Uber doesn't have your phone. How can we possibly help you at this point??


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Dagoob317 said:


> There’s no way to prove it’s him. The driver gave us the address where he took the phone but it was a plasma donation center. The only way we found it was him was because the psycho called her to let her know he had it


enough proof for me if i was a officer filing a report .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is a repeat post . 
So its possible the stalker is mad at your friend . She gave him S.T.D ???? He is mad !
Come on stop posting for help on here. go to the police already .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

How does one change a bunch of passwords without knowing the original? OP should be giving advice not seeking it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dagoob317 said:


> When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her.



That was not too smart of the driver to give it to someone else. If the police told you that they can not help you, there is not much that you can do.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



Dagoob317 said:


> he drove her phone to a person that he’d never met and had no affiliation with the ride doesn’t seem like a problem?


The driver was gullible. He might not have remembered you exactly. I have a sneaking suspicion that Mr. Creepo told the driver that he was you or some other guy in the party that took the ride, if there were more than the two of you. 





Dagoob317 said:


> I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


As my girlfriend likes to say "that would be too much like right". One reason I almost always hand in Lost and Found to the Police is to avoid any sort of problem like this.

Here is the signature line of one of our more knowledgeable veteran posters.



New2This said:


> First rule of dealing with Uber: Never attribute to incompetence what can also be attributed to malice.





cumonohito said:


> Your expectations are a bit high,


......hence my quote of @New2This ' signature line......................




cumonohito said:


> maybe implementing a policy that riders should check for personal belongings when exiting the vehicle should be implemented


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I was tired of being held responsible for not-my-property long before there was any such thing as Uber or Lyft.





Dagoob317 said:


> I don’t really have any expectations for Uber other than I thought they would be a little less dismissive or unconcerned.



Do not hold even those expectations. Lyft is no better. As for cabs, unless you can identify the driver, you are out of luck, there, as well. Do keep in mind that "It was a middle-eastern cab driver named Mohammed who wore glasses, had a beard and drove a mini-van" describes several hundred cab drivers. Another one of my favourites was "He had a really funny name; 'Tesfaye' " (with various Anglophone butcherings of "Tesfaye"). My answer was always similar to "Sir, you do understand that every fifth male in Ethiopia is named 'Tesfaye', _correctamundo_?" (I pronounced it correctly)





Dagoob317 said:


> they won’t expect any measure of responsibility on their end even though this isn’t a trivial mistake


Uber's argument is that the driver is an independent contractor, not an employee, thus Uber is not responsible for him. Lyft has a similar take. The cab companies used to use this until pressured by the lawyers, the politicians and regulators decided that the cab companies could no longer hide behind that. As long as Uber keeps paying the right politicians, the TNCs will remain able to hide behind this. At some point, though, this is going to happen to the wrong person and the consequences will be horrid. At that point, no matter what Uber pays, it will not be able to hide behind the "independent contractor" veil.




Dagoob317 said:


> I guess I should’ve known that the drivers forum for Uber wouldn’t be fruitful. I thought you guys could provide some insight., we did screw up leaving the phone in the car,


Understand that most of us here are jaded due to poor experiences with passengers, especially on Lost and Found. As others have commented, we have tried to do the right thing by returning the article only to receive ZERO tip for our trouble (in some cases more than a little trouble). The public constantly lies to us, does not honour its promises and, as some have posted, even assaults us physically when we try to do the right thing. This is why I sympathise with drivers who chuck Lost and Found. I would never do it, I simply hand it in to the police *AT MY CONVENIENCE* and get a receipt.

As a result of constant and frequent mistreatment of drivers by the careless passenger, we have little sympathy for passengers who are careless with what is not our property therefore not our responsibility, despite the best efforts of the riding public to make its collective property our collective responsibility.

This may seem harsh, but, in this business, as in many others, reality is harsh.





cumonohito said:


> The $15 fee that UBER charges is to show face to the general public that they care and are rewarding drivers to return merchandise that is lost.



Rarely does that fifteen dollar payment compensate the driver for the bother that he had to take to return the article to the careless passenger.





cumonohito said:


> The sad reality is that most people will not compensate for the driver taking his time from ubering and deviating from his route to deliver lost items on his dime. A lot of drivers do not even want to do this and as soon as something is found, they throw it in the trash.


This is why most of us are as jaded as we are.



cumonohito said:


> There has been numerous post from riders that track their phone and go to the uber drivers home and pound on the door to retrieve said merchandise, when the driver didn't even know that the phone was in his car.


Uber will do nothing to those customers who show up at our residence. As a converse scenario, say a driver had a tip jar and discovered that the money had been stolen from it. He reviews his dashboard camera content, sees who stole it and recognises the person and remembers the house from where he had fetched that customer. If the aforementioned hypothetical driver even *thought *about going to that customer's house to recover his money, Uber would have him de-activated before he could even review the dashboard camera content.




SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, it doesn't take more than a couple of people screaming at you instead of saying thank you when you've returned their phone to make you want to just toss found phones out the window while driving down the freeway.


This is just one example of mistreatment of drivers by the riding public over a lost article.




Uber's Guber said:


> There already is a policy in place: _don’t leave your shit in other people’s vehicles._


The public must accept responsibility for its property, The driver is not responsible.





cumonohito said:


> Me?…I would have simply powered your phone off until I got to the nearest porta-pottie and then powered your phone back on so you could use the “find-my-phone” feature to go fishing.


Here is yet another example of a driver jaded by mistreatment from the riding public.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dagoob317 said:


> I guess I should’ve known that the drivers forum for Uber wouldn’t be fruitful. I thought you guys could provide some insight., we did screw up leaving the phone in the car, but it was because we were actually laughing and having a good time with the driver. He seemed really cool and it was really a good ride. Like a lot better than most. So I’m tryin to dump on him or anything. I wasn’t looking for any specific outcome. I just thought you’d be able to help.


I'm building a castle!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dagoob317 said:


> he said he was bringing to us, which *we obviously would have paid for and given him a nice tip for the trouble*, to the address he had just dropped us at


 (emphasis added)

Actually, it _ain't_ so obvious. Most people do not give the driver anything for returning a lost article.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I'm building a castle!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> Actually, it _ain't_ so obvious. Most people do not give the driver anything for returning a lost article.


Yes. That is the reason Uber added the $15 charge. An impotent attempt to help pax regain their property.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dagoob317 said:


> I don’t really have any expectations for Uber other than I thought they would be a little less dismissive or unconcerned.


Welcome to the world of driving for $0.60/mile. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> I’m kinda figuring that out now. But the fact that he drove her phone to a person that he’d never met and had no affiliation with the ride doesn’t seem like a problem? She’s like seriously freaking out too. This guy has threatened her multiple times he insane. And now he has gotten access to all of her information. Like her google calendar her emails her texts like everything. I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


What’s her number? I’ll give her a call and provide some southern smoothing and soothing to her situation.

I feel this situation might have been a sliding door moment in her life and contact with me will really take her life experiences to the next level. I’ve had practice at being a stalker and believe me, I’ll blow this other bloke out of the water.

“That's not a stalker, I’m a stalker!”

Just out of interest, how did the stalker get access to her phone data and details? Does she have the password written on the case?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Dagoob317 said:


> By the time we figured out he had it had already gotten into her accounts changed her passwords...


How exactly?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> How exactly?


Don't poke holes in the "newbie" story 🤫


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok I saw this after the threads were merged:










My phone, my stalker, my friend's phone, my friend's stalker. 

The only one calling anyone is me calling bullshit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dagoob317 said:


> I’m kinda figuring that out now. But the fact that he drove her phone to a person that he’d never met and had no affiliation with the ride doesn’t seem like a problem?


There's the issue when one leaves one's phone in someone else's car - the phone owner relinquishes possession of their item to the driver, along with all subsequent control over it.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I can see the scenario where driver reached out to her most recent contact and got the creepo.

Once found an iphone on the middle of road.

Cracked screen, no password, must have been left on roof or something.

Tried a few of the recent calls with no luck.

From most recent calls, realized she visited a nearby interior designer and dropped it off there.

It's called Stupid Tax

Write it off... time to change numbers anyway.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Dagoob317 said:


> My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


Stalker Lives Matter.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

First off your friend should of gotten a restraining order months ago, then as soon as you figured it out who had your phone you could of called the police and had the stalker arrested. Second the phone should of been passworded, I have mine set to erase after 10 wrong attempts. If your not looking at your phone then lock your phone. And learn to not leave your stuff behind. If your friend won’t get a restraining order against the stalker then your friend might as well hang out with them. Your friend needs to cancel all the accounts and report them as compromised. I don’t know why in this day and age your friend doesn’t take phone security more seriously. All this could of been avoided by having a password. And since the stalker is out to do malicious harm to your friend then you can have the police stop them, file a restraining order, and get the stalker to stop accessing your friends accounts


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> How exactly?


The poster failed to mention the stalker snuck into her house last month and stole an index finger while everyone slept. 
She called police but was unable to “point” out the culprit in a line-up.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

How is this even possible? Are you the stalker trying to work it out in your head?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> How is this even possible? Are you the stalker trying to work it out in your head?


You talkin to me?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> You talkin to me?


I'm responding to the OP.

I know that some folk here are too lazy to hit the reply to quote button as to avoid confusion. I'm not one of them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dagoob317 said:


> My friend and I got a ride and she left her cell phone in the car. The driver seemed cool and said he’d swing it by after he finished the trip he was on. After not hearing back from him for some time we tried calling him. When answered the phone he explained to me that he had given it to someone who had called the phone, which he answered, and told him that it was cool he’d give it to her. Well it turned out that the person he gave the phone to is the same guy that has been stalking her for months! Needless to say she’s FREAKING OUT! Uber help is not helping. What should we do?


1.) Buy another phone 

2.) Be accountable for your own actions & possessions like an Adult.

3.) Be glad it wasn't your house keys.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dagoob317 said:


> I’m kinda figuring that out now. But the fact that he drove her phone to a person that he’d never met and had no affiliation with the ride doesn’t seem like a problem? She’s like seriously freaking out too. This guy has threatened her multiple times he insane. And now he has gotten access to all of her information. Like her google calendar her emails her texts like everything. I just thought maybe implementing a policy that prevents this from happening again would be obvious but maybe I just thought too much of Uber


Never let Google know what you are doing !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Dagoob317 said:


> I think it’s kinda funny that I keep getting all these responses about our responsibility for leaving the phone which cool I get it, but isn’t that what the return lost items feature and fees are there for. Shit happens obviously we’re not the first to leave a phone or there wouldn’t be a reason for the feature. But when we talked to him and he said he was bringing to us, which we obviously would have paid for and given him a nice tip for the trouble, to the address he had just dropped us at and it was my account so he had the ability to contact us about changes in the plan to bring it to us. This dude answered a call on her phone talked to someone he had never talked to before never seen before and took it to him at a location like 4-5 miles from where he had just dropped us off and gave to the dude! On top of that they charged me for it, she’s hysterical, cops won’t do shit and Uber won’t do shit and people on the Uber driver forum are suggesting I made the shit up. I see how it happened now if this is the pool of people they’re pulling from. Thanks anyway


Call the police and report the situation. No one here is going to be able to help you outside of the remarks you have already seen that are no help. Uber is nearly impossible to get help from, fell the pain of us drivers as they don't help us at all. Go to social media with your problem, Uber hates negative publicity, hit them up on FaceBook.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Dagoob317 said:


> There’s no way to prove it’s him. The driver gave us the address where he took the phone but it was a plasma donation center. The only way we found it was him was because the psycho called her to let her know he had it


HE has HER phone, but I'd calling HER to let her know that he has it? Exactly what phone Is he calling


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a list of reminders I go through at the destination of EVERY SINGLE DROPOFF. "Do you have your phones, keys, and wallets?" Every single time. Since I started doing this, I've had 2 riders still leave behind phones after replying that they have everything. Both times, I returned the phones, after much hoop-jumping trying to arrange a suitable time and place. Neither time resulted in a tip. This last time, which was a couple nights ago, the pax went as far as reporting that the phone wasn't returned, trying to get out of the return fee. I remember the guy who left it, and it was definitely him who met me. The phone was directly given to him and recorded on dashcam. Still, the asshole tried to get out of paying a mere $15 fee, after literally following behind me as I was driving another pax on a 18 minute trip. He tracked the phone, called multiple times while I had another pax in the car, and was pissed because I refused to stop and give him the phone. That would be beyond unprofessional, not to mention possibly scaring the current pax. I had to eventually tell him to stop following me and meet me in a store parking lot, in order to avoid him following me to the riders home who was in the car. It was a huge mess.

In the end, I got to keep the return fee. From now on, any lost items will be chucked out the window. I hate to do that, but where do we draw the line for personal responsibility?


----------

